# Baby tegu not feeding



## Rogsem (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi all, really hoping you can help.
I have recently (4weeks) bought home my first bw tegu having wanted one for some time. S/he is around 11 inches long and has shed circa 10 days after came home.
Viv is 4x2.5x2.5 timber as a start point.
Has around 6 inches bark/ moss to bury in, a couple live plants, a hide full of moss (hasn’t used this) plus various branches etc.
Viv heated to average 82 with 102 under basking spot and 76 at cool end with humidity at circa 68-78%
Heated using thermostat controlled heat mat with basking spot 150w at one end and uvb bulb in centre (new exotera150 26w uvb10)
My issue is that as of today I have not seen it eat once. I have tried all sorts, crickets, locusts, wax worms, mealworms, salad leaves, chicken and turkey, ham, beef mince and egg and it isn’t getting touched. Most of the time is spent buried tho is starting to spend a little more time out and about in the last week or so as it has settled in.
Over the course of the last week I have got to the stage where I was so worried that I started feeding by hand. I have been feeding raw egg whisked up with some dusting powder mixed in using a pipette and is happy enough to take it that way,(haven’t had to actually force feed) lapping at it like a dog generally managing around 4-5 ml daily.
Handles fairly well, doesn’t like it to start, tries to tail whip/ bite but once I’ve got hold of it he settles within 20-30 seconds and is fine after this.
Really not sure what else I can do or if I’m doing anything wrong but clearly it needs more than 4-5ml of egg each day.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Not sure. Looking skinny? Try calcium-dusted pinks in a plate/bowl for food. Even set him near it. If healthy, will eat.


----------



## Debita (Jun 19, 2019)

The shedding is a good sign right? I agree with Walter1 (again) - try the pinkies. You got him eating the raw egg....most everyone agrees that feeding the rodents is hard for them to resist. Then he'll prob start eating the other types of meat/fish. Good luck!


----------



## Rogsem (Jun 20, 2019)

Many thanks to you both, il give this a go today and see how it goes.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Rogsem said:


> Many thanks to you both, il give this a go today and see how it goes.


Good deal.


----------



## Rogsem (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi guys
Well this isn’t really working either. I’ve got a couple of pinks down him but I have had to force them down which clearly is not ideal as causes stress etc. Each time I’ve waited till he is moving around in the morning, placed dusted/ egg soaked pinks in bowl in front of him then then left to it, when checking a few hours later the pink has been moved about in the bowl but not eaten. Everything I’ve read suggests he is basically in brumation as he is only out for an hour or two each day but temps are not that low. How long can this go on without causing issues as he is looking really skinny and getting worried about this now.


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2019)

Is he drinking water? If he's got a blockage, or is impacted, (like mine was a few weeks ago) - he'll go up to the food, push it around, and then walk away. He knows it's going to be painful if he eats. If he's losing weight, it sounds serious to me. Might need to think about a vet. I thought they didn't lose obvious weight this quickly in brumation. I could be wrong.


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2019)

I forgot to say, I think force feeding might not be a good idea. Have you seen his poop recently? He's not eating for a reason - and even if it's because of brumation, they shouldn't be forced to eat because their digestion slows way down when in brumation. I hope someone else jumps in here because I'm worried for your little guy. Just trying to give you only what I know. 

Forcing water won't hurt them probably ever. If you trickle some water over his nose, he may just drink from it while you hold the bottle.
I'm still seeing firm/grainy urates (the yellowish white excrement) with my male that had the problem several weeks ago- they should be mushy/slimy/somewhat transparent. 

Check his poop.


----------



## Rogsem (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi Debita, many thanks, I’ve not noticed him drinking either apart from when he gets hit by misting. Will try water. When I feed him raw egg he is actually quite keen, Laps it up etc from the pipette but he just won’t try on his own. As for poop not really seeing anything much either although he must be doing something as his belly fills up when I do get food down him then shrinks again. He does spend a lot of time buried so perhaps he’s going when hidden? Il have a rummage around today and see what I can find.


----------



## Debita (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeah, not the most fun part of owning a Tegu, but it'll teach you a lot! Good luck Rogsem - hoping for success over here!

If he's blocked, his tummy probably won't get reduced - instead, it will continue to swell.


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 30, 2019)

If your worried about it eating I wouldnt feed raw egg. This has an effect with biotin in the tegu. If I spelled that right lol. Normally not a big deal but If the tegu isnt getting the right supplement it could very well harm it. 

Try not feeding your tegu. Place food in the cage and go away. Mine refused to eat in front of me for weeks lol meal worms and crickets. Fresh fish chicken hearts,livers.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Tizzay89 said:


> If your worried about it eating I wouldnt feed raw egg. This has an effect with biotin in the tegu. If I spelled that right lol. Normally not a big deal but If the tegu isnt getting the right supplement it could very well harm it.
> 
> Try not feeding your tegu. Place food in the cage and go away. Mine refused to eat in front of me for weeks lol meal worms and crickets. Fresh fish chicken hearts,livers.


All so variable in certain behaviors, temperments.


----------



## Rogsem (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for your help guys,
Regarding leaving him this is what I do always, I place something in a bowl (I’ve literally tried everything) and leave it for the day. He never eats. Every other day I force the issue. As I’ve said he laps the egg up from the pipette but with solid food I have to force his mouth open and put in. Once there he gulps down no worries. Have live food in there also, the only way they die is drowning in water dish. Thinking maybe I need to liquidise other food with water/ egg and pipette feed so he is getting a more varied diet. Any suggestions of things to add to make sure he gets what he needs? I’m determined not to lose him and surely one day he will realise that actually this food stuff is actually good?
He is definitely pooping, I’ve not found anything but his full stomach goes down a day or two later so he must be. (There is a lot of bark etc so guess it’s covered)


----------



## Ivyna J Spyder (Jul 1, 2019)

Has it been to the vet for a full checkup? Parasites can cause a reduction in appetite, and the stress of a new environment can exacerbate things like that.

I had a baby beardie that wasn't eating well- turned out he was full of coccidia and pinworms. And he was from a supposedly good breeder! One he was dewormed, he ate like a champ.


----------



## Debita (Jul 1, 2019)

Yep - It sounds like you're doing everything - I looked back at everything you said, and it doesn't make sense. I'm not one to run to the vet, but it does seem like it might be worth a few tests to figure out if he has issues that we're not able to help with. We hear from people that aren't being half as correct or accurate as you, and still....You're the one that's having the probs. (Ugh!) So sorry. I feel bad for you.

I also lost a BEAUTIFUL Blue Tegu baby after getting bad advice from a reptile store. He had Metabolic Bone Disease. Got him from a pretty reputable source, but he went quickly. I don't even remember him not eating, he just didn't eat a lot. 

Broke my heart. Boy do we get attached to Tegus fast.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2019)

I suggest a vet to eliminate causes. Perhaps a mouth/tooth infection, perhaps parasites. Both can inhibit eating.


----------



## Rogsem (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks guys, il do that tomorrow. One thought I did have is would getting another tegu help? I have been thinking about getting another one but with the problems I’ve been having have held off. Just wondering if a combination of seeing another one eating and the competition factor might help trigger him to eat?


----------



## Debita (Jul 2, 2019)

In my experience...YES! I had my 1yr old for a year (so now he's 2) and fought his anxiety for the better part of it. When I saw how he took to the baby, I thought "man, I should have done this sooner!". He really calmed down - he snuggles with her - he lets her eat with him, and, they are usually found in groups, and like company.
...and they are different than beardies or other reptiles that can't manage male to male contact. 

Biggest prob now is I'm remodeling the first tank to accommodate another huge tank to allow the space I "hope" they can be healthy in. It's gigantic. I love having 2 of them - they're more fun to watch.

Be careful not to bring in another animal before you check your current one out for the reasons that Walter1 said.


----------



## Rogsem (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all, little bit of an update, trip to the vet, took bloods etc which thankfully came back fine, poop sample also suggested no parasites so still a little stumped. Decided however after vet suggested it should be fine to get another young tegu. Placed in yesterday and this morning they were both out having a bask. (New one still nervous understandably so kind of hiding) I decided to put some live food in, few locusts and bam he had all 3!!!new one didn’t even get a chance. Good sign and we will see how it goes.


----------



## Debita (Jul 11, 2019)

*PHEW* Great response to the locusts. So glad he/she cleared the vet.


----------

